# Tribute to my little Peanut



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Recently my little hamster Peanut died. He was taken from me way to soon. I was going to do the tribute after he died but didn't feel ready as it was too raw. Peanut was a poorly little man. It got way out of hand so I had to make that decision nobody ever wants to make and have Peanut put to sleep. I didn't get chance to take any pictures sadly. I have some lovely memories of me and him together. I loved him to bits. There is a story about how I got Peanut and I want to share it with you all along with my memories of him. I hadn't had him that long and he got very sick and was taken away from me. I miss him. I felt the best thing I cando now is do a tribute on here for him. He would want that. R.I.P. Peanut. I love you. I kept saying how I needed you Peanut but you needed me. You were my little man Peanut and I will always love you. Goodbye my dear little Peanut. Say hello to Toby for me at rainbow bridge. I hope I see him again because I love him so much.
Danielle.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry for your lost


----------



## punit yagnik (Oct 29, 2008)

I am Sorry for your loss Danielle, I can understand exactly what you are going through......
RIP Peanut.....


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss! R.I.P Peanut!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Im sorry for your loss! R.I.P Peanut!


I feel so guilty but I know it was best for him. I feel like I let Peanut down.
Danielle.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

You did what was right for Peanut, he isn't suffering or in pain now.
RIP Peanut


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> You did what was right for Peanut, he isn't suffering or in pain now.
> RIP Peanut


I let Peanut down and now he's gone. I loved him and miss him. Call me crazy but I need a friend, I'm serious. Without Peanut I'm nobody. He used to crawl up my sleeve and sleep there. I miss him doing that.
Danielle.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Danielle, Peanut sounds like he was a lovely hammie and its unbelievably hard to have to make that horrible decision for someone you love, hope you find some way to feel better and when you feel ready maybe you could get another little hammie, not to replace Peanut but just to love.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwww so sorry just read this RIP little peanut Run Free xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

R.I.P ..Little Peanut xxx You are a sweet girl Danielle...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> R.I.P ..Little Peanut xxx You are a sweet girl Danielle...


Then why do I feel so bad? I feel terrible. What have I done?
Danielle.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I know exactly how you feel.

I've had Syrian hamsters for 10 years now and when you lose one it does hurt, but trust me, you do get over it. Not straight away, but you do over time.

I usually wait about 4 - 6 weeks before I get another one - I find that's enough time to get over the grieving process.

Hope this helps.

You might find the articles here on Pet Loss of help.

Articles On Pet Loss And Bereavement


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

pets-life said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know exactly how you feel.
> 
> ...


Thank you all so much for your support. I never get over my pets.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> How cruel to put your crap on a thread about a dead pet you must be very sick!


I was thinking the same thing as you when I saw that.
Danielle.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> I was thinking the same thing as you when I saw that.
> Danielle.


So sorry you saw it was hopping it would be deleted. rip peanut


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> So sorry you saw it was hopping it would be deleted. rip peanut


No worries. I have only just seen it. Why did they post that? Hopefully it should be deleted if Tashi or any of the other mods see it.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> R.I.P ..Little Peanut xxx You are a sweet girl Danielle...


If you look on page 2 on this thread, scroll down until you come to a page about pearls or something that has nothing to do with Peanut. Anotherfriend on here saw it and wasn't happy. You can't miss it. I've just seen it and found it rather hurtful. You'll see why when you see it. I miss my little Peanut.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> So sorry you saw it was hopping it would be deleted. rip peanut


I saw it by accident when I was just checking on my thread. I think you were hopeing I wouldn't see it weren't you? What they posted I found very upsettig that they would post it on my tribute to Peanut, why did they do that?
Danielle.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

danielled said:


> I let Peanut down and now he's gone. I loved him and miss him. Call me crazy but I need a friend, I'm serious. Without Peanut I'm nobody. He used to crawl up my sleeve and sleep there. I miss him doing that.
> Danielle.


*Awwww Danielle, i feel your pain i really do, i have a rough idea on your circumstances, could you not have another one or maybe 2 new little friends a bit later on????? Peanut would like you to do that i feel.

Also your never alone huni, you have me you can talk to whenever you feel the need as you know, and im sure there are others on here too!

Im seriously thinking of getting one you know, so if i do you could get another one and we could watch em grow together :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Awwww Danielle, i feel your pain i really do, i have a rough idea on your circumstances, could you not have another one or maybe 2 new little friends a bit later on????? Peanut would like you to do that i feel.
> 
> Also your never alone huni, you have me you can talk to whenever you feel the need as you know, and im sure there are others on here too!
> 
> Im seriously thinking of getting one you know, so if i do you could get another one and we could watch em grow together :smilewinkgrin:*


I have a cat called Pepsi. Did you see what somebody posted that has completely nothing to do with this topic on this thread? 
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have a cat called Pepsi. Did you see what somebody posted that has completely nothing to do with this topic on this thread?
> Danielle.


I forgot to tell you I am getting another hamster when I move house.
Danielle.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> No worries. I have only just seen it. Why did they post that? Hopefully it should be deleted if Tashi or any of the other mods see it.
> Danielle.


Red sorted this thread for you now. rip little peanut


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Red sorted this thread for you now. rip little peanut


At least that is sorted there is one person I need to thank. Thank you Red for sorting it. Thank you so much.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry for your loss Danielle, Peanut sounds like he was a lovely hammie and its unbelievably hard to have to make that horrible decision for someone you love, hope you find some way to feel better and when you feel ready maybe you could get another little hammie, not to replace Peanut but just to love.


I never wanted to have to make that decision again. This thread went a bit wrong but it is fine now back to being a nice thread about a lovely hamster who I loved so much.
Danielle.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_so sorry for you're loss honey  i hope peanut is running free now and happy at the rainbow bridge free from pain, by close by you're side to take care of you xxxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _so sorry for you're loss honey  i hope peanut is running free now and happy at the rainbow bridge free from pain, by close by you're side to take care of you xxxxxxxxxxxx_


I have some lovely memories of me and him but find it very hard at the moment to think of the good times.
Danielle.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have some lovely memories of me and him but find it very hard at the moment to think of the good times.
> Danielle.


you will soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> you will soon


I hope so. Badger I owe you an apology because I haven't been on today until now and I'm sorry. Can you forgive me Badger?
Danielle.


----------

